# ...and then there were three...



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

...little gondolas.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Did you sell one?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

But if you had one BIG one, you could fit all of those timbers in just _one_ gondola. Maybe you could cut one in half, add some parallel midbody ...



Looks great! :thumbsup:

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Not yet... 
The auction for the red one doesn't end until this coming Sunday. I just finished the second black one this afternoon.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> But if you had one BIG one, you could fit all of those timbers in just _one_ gondola. Maybe you could cut one in half, add some parallel midbody ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm already generating a few cut out mid sections. Turned upside down, they look like nifty little HO gauge bridges. 

Just got this caboose off ebay for $5.50 and am going to experiment on shortening it...










Greg


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just for a moment, I thought this would be a thread about the album by Genesis that was released in 1978  :laugh:

Nice set of cars there. :thumbsup:


----------

